

A Chemical That Improves Memory (and Cures Loneliness) - rms
http://io9.com/347030/a-chemical-that-improves-memory-and-cures-loneliness

======
dualogy
Judging from the title, just what hackers need...

------
yters
Anyone read CS Lewis' Great Divorce?

~~~
yters
I ask because his image of hell is an endless expanding country of people who
can't stand anyone else. Loneliness can often be a symptom of our
selfcenteredness, and this drug is like giving someone painkillers for their
broken arm.

